# TAYLOR 104 Batch Ice Cream Freezer?



## maxon8 (May 24, 2006)

Has anyone used the TAYLOR 104 Batch Ice Cream Freezer /Ice Cream Machine. If so how good are they for small batch use?.

Taylor - soft serve ice cream machines, milkshake & smoothies, frozen beverage equipment, frozen custard & gourmet ice cream, cooking equipment, grills, convection ovens

maxon8


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

I have used an older version of the c119 and it was as good as the carpigiani next to it:smiles:


----------



## sugarobscura (Aug 16, 2010)

I use the Taylor 104 at the restaurant I work at right now, and I am not a fan-- I have to intentionally slightly underspin my ices so that when I'm extracting them, they aren't overspun by the time I get to the end of the extraction.  Then, the design of the machine leaves something to be desired-- the area around the funnel is difficult to clean and the door has too many components that are easy to misplace.  Because it's a countertop model, I can't actually see into the funnel when I'm pouring my bases in.  If I'd had the choice, I would have opted for either a Carpigiani lb 100b, or a Pacojet.


----------

